
Show HN: Infer – Use TensorFlow Models in Go to Evaluate Images - sjkaliski
https://github.com/sjkaliski/infer
======
dbranes
Observation: an alternative way to accomplish the same thing (maybe with a
slightly different workflow) is to just call tf-serving from go. See e.g. this
gist
[https://gist.github.com/mauri870/1f953a183ee6c186e70a0a72e78...](https://gist.github.com/mauri870/1f953a183ee6c186e70a0a72e78b088c)

~~~
sjkaliski
Thanks for pointing this out, will take a look!

